# Nokia 770



## satiba001 (Apr 19, 2013)

I purchaced a Nokia 770 and I cannot pick a internet connection. I've tried picking up wifi and using my phone and a bluetooth but nothing works. I bought on Craigslist for $25.00. Anybody have any advise.


----------

